# A sh*tload of fotds!!!



## mslips (Mar 26, 2009)

*Staples for these looks:

Primer: Md Skincare all over blemish solution or Smashbox photo finish bronzing primer

Foundation: Bare Minerals in Medium Tan, Pur Minerals in Tan, Smashbox Healthy FX in M3, Sally Hansen Carmindy Natural Beauty in med/deep

Concealer: Flirt pretty easy in nude envy warm, Sue Devitt Bermuda Triangle, or Mac studio finish in nw25, or Mac studio sculpt in nw30, Bare Minerals fd in light (under eyes)

Powder: Mac msf in med/dark and MUFE HD powder

Brows: Lorac take a brow or Smashbox brow tech in taupe and brunette

Mascara: Lorac special effects, or Bourjois volume clubbing

Eye base: UDPP, TFSI, NYX jumbo pencil in Milk



Playful

-L’oreal hip duo in playful and foxy
-UD 24/7 in lucky
-Smashbox jet set liner in bronze
-Smashbox O-bronze
-Smashbox intermix 
-NYX l/s in flamingo pink





























Blue Splash

-L’oreal hip duo in roaring and mischeif
-Ulta precision liq liner
-UD zero
-Garden Botanika l/s in Feldspar






















Smashbox Mega Event:


All Smashbox unless otherwise:


-photo finish in bronze
-healthy fx in m3
-Jet set in bronze
-Fusion element quad
-soft lights in shimmer
-Fusion soft lights in intermix
-double take lip duo in sugar and spice
-gloss in expose

-Stila smudge pot in black
-Bourjois volume clubbing mascara
































and I won this for booking the most appointments that showed up, yay!! <---Smashbox junkie









St. Patty’s Day


-Nyx jumbo pencil in lemon
-Mac pigments in Chartruese and Landscape Green
-Mac e/s in bio green and ricepaper
-UD glitter liner in mullet
-Ulta Emerald liner
-Bloom liq liner in jet black































Purple Flare

L’oreal hip duos in: sculpted and reckless
Lorac e/s in serenity
Garden Botanika e/s in eggplant
UD 24/7 in Lust
Smashbox cream liner in black
Stila l/s in Wendy
Smashbox gloss in crystal
Smashbox fusion soft lights in dusk
BE a little sun























Orange Smoke

-NYX jumbo pencil in gold
-NYX e/s in chick and hot orange
-BE e/s in wildcat
-Jane e/s in dk brown
-Smashbox cream liner in midnight brown
-Smashbox dusk soft lights
-Lola sunset blush
-Smashbox photo op 
-Avon coral crush l/s
-Tony and Tina sparkly coral gloss












































Absinthe -Urban Decay Book of Shadows NOW AVAILABLE At ULTA!!


-UDPP
-NYX Milk
-UD book of shadows e/s’ - absinthe, shakedown, perversion, protest, and scandal
-NYX white e/s
-Bloom liq liner in jet blk
-Smashbox dusk
-Smashbox photo op under eye brightener
-UD gash on lips (tiny bit looks crappy in photo because i just played around  with it really quick before leaving for work)
-UD zero

































*​


----------



## enigmaticpheo (Mar 26, 2009)

oh my god. you're so amazing. your looks are gorgeous, you're gorgeous, your skills are gorgeous. I LOVE your brown/bronzed looks!! holy crap. do my makeup!


----------



## Hilly (Mar 26, 2009)

you got highlights!! they look great! As usual girl your looks are fab!!!!


----------



## mslips (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *enigmaticpheo* 

 
_oh my god. you're so amazing. your looks are gorgeous, you're gorgeous, your skills are gorgeous. I LOVE your brown/bronzed looks!! holy crap. do my makeup!_

 
Aww thanks!! so much =) Come to Chicago!


----------



## joey444 (Mar 26, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## mslips (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_you got highlights!! they look great! As usual girl your looks are fab!!!!_

 
Thanks! Yea like a month ago they are getting brassy =/ heh


----------



## claralikesguts (Mar 26, 2009)

loveeee them all. you're so talented and gorgeous!


----------



## mslips (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 26, 2009)

Great looks! Love them all


----------



## fintia (Mar 26, 2009)

Love them all!! Blue Splash is my fave!!


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 26, 2009)

You are flippin' AMAZING.


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 26, 2009)

Gorgeous look!  You always do such a fabulous job!


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Mar 26, 2009)

Beautiful, all of them !!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 26, 2009)

these are some hot looks.


----------



## GGBlu (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Mar 26, 2009)

Gorgeous as usual! I love your wings...


----------



## Kiyishima (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, one, your gorgeousss. Haha, now that thats out the way, I loveeee all your posts. i especially love how light you make your eyebrows, and i want your lips, if that doesn't sound creepy LOL


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 26, 2009)

wow, all fantastic!


----------



## chiklita (Mar 26, 2009)

I love your hair!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 26, 2009)

I looovee these!! And i love your lipss!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 26, 2009)

Christ you're perfection.


----------



## Tahti (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the orange smoke look! Your blending skills are to die for <3


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 26, 2009)

They are all amazing but I love the last one the best.  I must get that UD box of shadows!! You are so talented!


----------



## iheartmakeup83 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Great FOTD loving the looks*


----------



## shootout (Mar 26, 2009)

LOVE every single one.
Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 26, 2009)

all of them.. fantastic!!


----------



## bigsexyhair (Mar 27, 2009)

million dollar lips. $$$ hotter than jolie's.


----------



## janieboo (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW!! Especially love the St. Patty's Green eyes!! You have wicked hair too, particularly like the blow out and waves in the last pic.


----------



## EllD (Mar 27, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Please do a tut on the lining - excellent!


----------



## Monsy (Mar 27, 2009)

girl you know how much i love your work! AMAZING


----------



## amberenees (Mar 27, 2009)

tOtally diggin all your lOOkies...
freakin fab...
make uppie game is on point!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 27, 2009)

You never disappoint


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 27, 2009)

Gorgeous looks.. you are so inspiring!!!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, you are a genius with the liquid eyeliner!!  I've never drawn such an amazing cat eye!!


----------



## ayisha (Mar 27, 2009)

crazy..just plain wako! seroisly inspiering! how do you get such nice pics???? oh my god its time to update my kit!


----------



## n_c (Mar 27, 2009)

Your liner skills are amazing!!


----------



## mirandaincanada (Mar 27, 2009)

wow love love love them
great job!!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 27, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## minni4bebe (Mar 27, 2009)

you do one hell of a liner my dear!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 28, 2009)

I love all the looks, but the greens were my favorite. Your blending is awesome and I wish I had your lips!


----------



## MelodyAngel (Mar 28, 2009)

Super hot!! Love the green looks especially!!

Can I ask what camera you are using? Your colors show up so vivid!!


----------



## sn0wbunnie (Mar 28, 2009)

Um...  I'm overwhelmed at how perfect all of your looks are!  Damn girl!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 28, 2009)

ooooh! you are so talented and gorgeous to boot! I have to say your blue and green looks are my fave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Especially "Absinthe" - the blending and color combo looks fab together and on you is fab!


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Mar 28, 2009)

You have som serious lining skills!


----------



## GlitterGeet (Mar 28, 2009)

I can't even pic a favorite!!! Outrageous!!! Love'em allll.


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 29, 2009)

wow, you are amazing


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bigsexyhair* 

 
_million dollar lips. $$$ hotter than jolie's._

 
Oh wow thats prolly one of the biggest compliments ever! Thanks! *blush*


----------



## mslips (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks again everyone!! =D Ill make a lining vid tut as soon as I make time!


----------



## piN.up (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm in love with your lining skills!!!


----------



## asprettydoes (Apr 4, 2009)

WoW - love them all!! Question: in the first look you list smashbox jetset liner in bronze - can you compare that to mac's liquid last liner in molten sol? I bought the mac online & it turned out much lighter, brighter & more reflective than I expected... I'm looking for something sort of taupe, a bit lighter than most brownliners, and not too sparkly... any ideas? And by the way, if my eyes looked like that I would not be able to keep the sh-t eating grin of victory off my face, you look so great :>


----------



## mslips (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asprettydoes* 

 
_WoW - love them all!! Question: in the first look you list smashbox jetset liner in bronze - can you compare that to mac's liquid last liner in molten sol? I bought the mac online & it turned out much lighter, brighter & more reflective than I expected... I'm looking for something sort of taupe, a bit lighter than most brownliners, and not too sparkly... any ideas? And by the way, if my eyes looked like that I would not be able to keep the sh-t eating grin of victory off my face, you look so great :>_

 

lol aww thanks! Hmm well the bronze from Smashbox is a darker bronze shade with little reflectors. It's very pretty esp if you have blue/green/hazel eyes and it also looks good with brown eyes. 

Molten Sol is def lighter and more metallic than the Bronze by Smashbox

But Smashbox also carries a taupe shade in their cream liner and it's called putty. I like it better as a base, but Putty is a very natural matte taupe shade. 


Maybe you'll like Lorac's Front of the Line liquid liner in brown, it's a lighter brown than most and it's a waterproof felt tip pen liner. Hope this helps!


----------



## ahamoments (Apr 5, 2009)

I love how you lined your eyes,


----------



## redshesaidred (Apr 6, 2009)

amazing.


----------



## bsquared (Apr 8, 2009)

love it all!


----------



## rebellious_aNg (Apr 9, 2009)

you look really nice in purple and i love how u blend!


----------



## baby_blooz (Apr 10, 2009)

you are soooooooo TALENTED


----------



## lcristina (Apr 11, 2009)

I recognize those vendor shirts! Ulta or Sephora?


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 13, 2009)

wow sexy kitten!! i LOVEEEEEEEE them all esp the first one!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Apr 14, 2009)

Youre so pretty! I always love your looks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You do your eyeliner perfectly... SERIOUSLY!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Apr 15, 2009)

WOW now I know why you call yourself mslips. Lucky girl. Anyway, I love all of your looks very talented. Can you do my eyes? LOL


----------



## AmandDUR (Apr 16, 2009)

love the last one. absinthe is one of my fav shadows.


----------



## mslips (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lcristina* 

 
_I recognize those vendor shirts! Ulta or Sephora? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ulta!! =)


----------



## mslips (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## mac4less (Apr 22, 2009)

boootiful...


----------

